
Ask HN: Should I start learning Deep Learning in JavaScript or Python? - behnamoh
I&#x27;m new to Deep Learning and have had limited exposure to traditional machine learning algorithms. Since JS is the lingua franca of the web, should I start learning DL is JS, or should I stick to Python?
======
iron0013
Python.

